# St. Thomas or St. John Mountain Biking?



## Iluv2adjust (Jun 19, 2006)

My wife and I are considering a trip to the USVI this fall and wondering besides what's listed on the internet if anyone has ridden there or hears anything good/bad?


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*Nope......*

Don't consider it unless you like to take your life in your hands....... very steep, no trails and the roads narrow. Just go kayaking.


----------



## far raider (Oct 4, 2004)

*BVI over USVI*



Iluv2adjust said:


> My wife and I are considering a trip to the USVI this fall and wondering besides what's listed on the internet if anyone has ridden there or hears anything good/bad?


If you're considering a trip to the islands, go to to the BVI. St.Thomas, especially Charlotte Amalie, is not a place you really want to spend time. You'll have to fly into St. Thomas but leave ASAP - seriously. 
Virgin Gorda is beautiful, mountainous and has some amazing beach bouldering! Biking there, I cannot comment on but you will enjoy the trip.

My $0.02

FR


----------



## snmhanson (Apr 17, 2006)

Can't really comment on the USVI as I haven't spent very much time there, but I have been to the BVIs many times and have never seen anything mountain bike related. You never know, there could be some trails and hard core bikers somewhere around, but I've yet to see it. YaMon is right about the terrain there - it is very steep. And riding on the roads would be a bit risky. If you want to get down to that area and must mountain bike I would say Puerto Rico would be your best bet. It is much larger and actually has some areas that are less than a 45 degree incline. I would bet that there are some really good trails in PR.

Also, I agree with FR about the BVIs versus the USVI. Although to get to the BVIs is extra coinage and you need a passport. I go to the BVIs to sail though and never spent too much time in one spot - I have a feeling I would get bored if I couldn't keep moving around. I could go on and on about that area of the Caribbean but I digress, you are asking about mountain biking, not vacationing.

I would say to not worry about mountain biking on any of the Virgin Islands and focus on other activities like boating, snorkeling, scuba, relaxing, windsurfing, surfing if there is swell, swimming, paddle boarding, eating good food, sipping on great drinks and hanging out with the wife.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=477556

http://rjs.org/vi.html

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/united-states-trails/us-territories/trails-puerto-rico/PLS_4574crx.aspx

Matt


----------



## chongololo (Apr 24, 2011)

None of those islands have great mountain biking, I lived there for a year so I know.
Road riding around the island is ok but the traffic can be a bit hectic.
Leave the bike at home and do some water sports. Hiking on St. John is great.
Have fun.


----------



## Shiba Inu's Rock (Mar 3, 2010)

St. John is less touristy, you MUST charter a boat to the the BVI and check out the "Baths"! The most pristine water and sands....truly amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## gearjunkie88 (Mar 31, 2010)

I didn't see any mtn biking in the USVI or BVI. Do a 5-day kayak expedition through Arawak Expeditions instead. Best vacation I've ever taken!


----------



## slimmsherman (Dec 25, 2006)

I've been to St John a bunch. Maybe bring a 'cross bike. Pack a backpack with fins, mask, snorkel, food, juice, rum. You can ride to most of the good snorkel spots, but will be hiking to some of the great ones. Just get home before dark or you WILL get run over by a car.


----------



## jedhands (May 15, 2005)

*St. Croix!*

Ok, we're a little off the beaten path, but we do have more area, and many more paths, than the "Busy Virgins", along with a small group to keep things rolling. For more info, look up Freedom City Cycles. Oh yeah, there are beaches, too, but those are hard to ride on...


----------

